# 1st cloning/?about mother plant(s)



## mojomon (Sep 17, 2006)

Got another week, maybe two before I put my three plants into 12/12.  Gonna attempt cloning for first time (this is my 2nd grow), and I want to try and do this right.  

I have read the cloning guides here on the forums and they each vary somewhat in their respective techniques/methods.  One says to put the clones into glasses of water for 24 hours prior to coating with gel and placing into rockwool.  Others say to go right to the rockwool.  Any suggestions on which is best?  Also having trouble determining which are the best branches for taking clones. Most say to take from the upper plant, some say the lower branches.

I have another closet adjacent to the grow room that I plan on making the clone/veg/mother chamber for my SOG.  Planning on keeping my mother plant(s) there to take clones from now on.  I have a drip cloner that I will be using to propogate at first (with a 125w flouro), and I am trying to decide on what type of system to keep the mothers in.  My main system for veg and flower is an NFT, so I was thinking I would either purchase or make my own 1-2 plant drip system in a plastic bucket and utilize a 250w mh once I move them out of the drip cloner to let them grow as mother plants.  Would a soil or hydroton/vermiculite mix set-up be better than the hydro drip method for maintaining long-term mother plants?

Thanks in advance for any help on this!
MoJo


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 17, 2006)

take your clones from the top and the bottom
 but only while the mother plant is in the vegging cycle.

there's tons of movies n the web that may help you with your cloning sucsess.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFiCsxDExAY

praise to the most high!

The HOLY CANNABIS!
my goddess, my wife, my sacrament, and my bible.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 17, 2006)

mojomon said:
			
		

> I have read the cloning guides here on the forums and they each vary somewhat in their respective techniques/methods.
> MoJo


If you ask 1,000 growers how to clone, you'll have 1,001 different systems. Hhahahaah. It comes with so many methods that work.

Pick one that the person has a real good success rate and try it. After you've tried them all, pick the one you're going to use all the time. That's the way it works for everyone.

I snip my clones and put them into peat pellets in an aeroponic cloning machine. 

For your NFT system, I would suggest using a potting soil mix for your Mothers. The mature plants produce a LOT of cloneable branches if you LST and top the Mothers. I throw away ten times the cuttings that I have the ability to use. The Mother has to stay trimmed to keep her under control. I time one trim to take the best cuttings.

Good luck man. Let us know which method you choose!


----------

